

Direct upload made easy, from browser or mobile app to the cloud - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/direct_upload_made_easy_from_browser_or_mobile_app_to_the_cloud

======
nadavs
This article explains how you can upload images to the cloud directly from the
browser using a jQuery plugin or directly from iOS or Android mobile apps.
Cloudinary's new direct uploading to the cloud completely bypasses your
application servers and removes the need to pre-generate upload authentication
signature. Sample code included for jQuery, Android (Java), iOS (Objective-C)
and Ruby.

